# Favourite campfire songs to play?



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just looking for some new material to pick up...what are your favourite campfire/acoustic songs to play?

Post a link if you can!

- - - Updated - - -

I tend to forget about songs after i've learned them...a few that i keep going back to though...


Everlast - What it's Like
Foo Fighters - My Hero
Metallica - Nothing else Matters
RHCP - Road Trippin
Animals - House of the rising sun
Neil Young - Needle & The Damage Done / Old Man
Blue Rodeo - hasn't hit me yet
Incubus - Drive
Nirvana - Where did you sleep last night
City & Colour - The Girl


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I know a lot of the "standard" campfire fare. 

Some of my faves of the less common, but well recognized, ones that I do are:

Neil Young - Thrasher
Crash Test Dummies - Superman's Song
Lyle Lovett - If I Had a Boat
Johnny Cash - Unchained
Willie P./Blackie & the Rodeo Kings - Lace & Pretty Flowers
Barenaked Ladies - The Old Apartment (I have a fairly ironic take on this one when I do it - very pretty.)
Johny Cash - I Never Picked Cotton

And newly added:
Pink Floyd - Brain Damage


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

american pie - don mclean (if you can remember all the verses)
take it easy - eagles
take me home, country roads – john denver
wish you were here – pink floyd
horse with no name - america
here comes the sun - beatles
(any beatles really)
mr bojangles - nitty gritty dirt band
jack and diane - mellancamp
thank you - zeppelin
over the hills and far away - zeppelin


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

bw66 said:


> Crash Test Dummies - Superman's Song


i'd like to hear this put into an acoustic melody! think you could make a quick video with your version?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> american pie - don mclean (if you can remember all the verses)
> take it easy - eagles
> take me home, country roads – john denver
> wish you were here – pink floyd
> ...


I'd love to hear that one. One of my favourites.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Neil Young - Old man (my tune up song)
Gordon Lightfoot - Affair on 8th Avenue
Bob Dylan - Lay Lady Lay
Rod Stewart - Maggie May
Gordon Lightfoot - Softly
James Taylor - Fire & Rain
Moody Blues - Nights in White Satin
Peter Framton - baby I love your way
Jim Croce - Time in a Bottle
Eric Clapton - Wonderfull Tonight
Bob Dylan - Knockin on Heaven's Door
Dave Loggins - Please Come to Boston
Bob Dylan - Don't think twice
Eagles - Lying Eyes
Bob Dylan - It Ain't me

Usually I've put everybody to sleep by then.
My play list really needs an update.......bad!!!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> Neil Young - Old man (my tune up song)
> Gordon Lightfoot - Affair on 8th Avenue
> Bob Dylan - Lay Lady Lay
> Rod Stewart - Maggie May
> ...


great list, but make sure the campfire is going before everyone uses all their lighter fluid on you!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

[video=youtube;qgWBjKdlH88]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgWBjKdlH88[/video]
[video=youtube;okzR-XDJyKM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okzR-XDJyKM[/video]
I have been doing this one for ever 

[video=youtube;As_xZy3oqXg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As_xZy3oqXg[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> Neil Young - Old man (my tune up song)
> Gordon Lightfoot - Affair on 8th Avenue
> Bob Dylan - Lay Lady Lay
> Rod Stewart - Maggie May
> ...


This is more of what I would consider "campfire" songs. My list would go back a lot further in years than this.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> My list would go back a lot further in years than this.


My other list is 
Dead
Dead 
Dead 
and more 
Dead


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> This is more of what I would consider "campfire" songs. My list would go back a lot further in years than this.


If I really wanted to embaress myself I'd put up a list of campfire songs I DON'T DO anymore.
That's where you get the timeless favorites like:
Take me home country road
Blowing in the Wind
etc

my campfire playlist used to get me laid...........it sure doesn't anymore. :Smiley-fart:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet home 
Freebird



Lincoln said:


> If I really wanted to embaress myself I'd put up a list of campfire songs I DON'T DO anymore.
> That's where you get the timeless favorites like:
> Take me home country road
> Blowing in the Wind
> ...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

mike_oxbig said:


> i'd like to hear this put into an acoustic melody! think you could make a quick video with your version?


Hmmm. We'll see...

Busy week this week, but I'll see if I can find some time.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Steadfastly*
> _My list would go back a lot further in years than this._





shoretyus said:


> My other list is
> Dead
> Dead
> Dead
> ...


Let' see...........Hank Williams, Johnny Horton, Johnny Cash, Hank Snow. Yep, they are all dead.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ya them too



Steadfastly said:


> Let' see...........Hank Williams, Johnny Horton, Johnny Cash, Hank Snow. Yep, they are all dead.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

Take this job and shove it - Can be a real crowd pleaser , if done correctly


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

another crowd favorite - Good Time Charlie's got the blues

and don't forget Valdy - Yes I can


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

Long Haired Country boy


----------

